# St John's Mental Asylum, Lincolnshire, Jan 2019



## KPUrban_

*St John's Lunatic Asylum, Lincolnshire, Jan 2019*

*Intro*
We'd had a number of locations for this day and decided to start by heading as far up the "Redwing Line" as we could on one train and stated off here. In the case this failed we had many locations we could try on the way back.

*The Explore*
After a walk we found ourselves looking at the renovated end of this historic Asylum. Eventually, after some sneaking we found ourselves in the most western ward.

*Photos*





Unlocked by KPUrbex




BrokenDown by KPUrbex




GrandEntry by KPUrbex .




Glass ward by KPUrbex .




Cubicles by KPUrbex .




LincsAsylum by KPUrbex .




TheInmates by KPUrbex .




AboveAll by KPUrbex .




_DSC1164 by KPUrbex .




BrainCells by KPUrbex .




Forgotten_History by KPUrbex .

Anyway.
That's everything, thanks for looking.

KP
,


----------



## mookster

Damn, I thought this was long gone! Are there works taking place currently or has it all stopped again?


----------



## KPUrban_

mookster said:


> Damn, I thought this was long gone! Are there works taking place currently or has it all stopped again?



Thanks, was surprised it was still here myself.

Its a 50 50 on the works. Most corridors connecting each building have cinder blocked up but have now collapsed. There is scaffolding in the grander areas and brick work removed and on pallets, although no equipment. So I have literally no idea.


----------



## mookster

KPUrbex said:


> Thanks, was surprised it was still here myself.
> 
> Its a 50 50 on the works. Most corridors connecting each building have cinder blocked up but have now collapsed. There is scaffolding in the grander areas and brick work removed and on pallets, although no equipment. So I have literally no idea.



I'm guessing the central atrium in the admin block with the famous double staircase is one full of scaffolding? I seem to remember seeing a photo of it like that a couple of years back now.


----------



## BikinGlynn

Yeah thats nice, must try &do this before it stoo late


----------



## HughieD

Fab pics and great to see this place again. Never realised it was still doable. Good work guys.

And what BG says...


----------



## KPUrban_

mookster said:


> I'm guessing the central atrium in the admin block with the famous double staircase is one full of scaffolding? I seem to remember seeing a photo of it like that a couple of years back now.



If its the one with a stair case which splits off into two half way, yes.


----------



## KPUrban_

BikinGlynn said:


> Yeah thats nice, must try &do this before it stoo late



Thanks.
Sounds like you have a few places to do.


----------



## KPUrban_

HughieD said:


> Fab pics and great to see this place again. Never realised it was still doable. Good work guys.
> 
> And what BG says...



Thanks alot. We had been expecting a long struggle to get in, which surprisingly, that wasn't the case.


----------



## Stealthstar79

Wow!didn't expect to see here again! My first ever explore. Not used this site for ages. Not sure I'm even doing this right &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## krela

Nice as always KP.


----------



## KPUrban_

krela said:


> Nice as always KP.



Thanks, as always.


----------



## KPUrban_

Stealthstar79 said:


> Wow!didn't expect to see here again! My first ever explore. Not used this site for ages. Not sure I'm even doing this right ��



Thanks a lot glad you liked it, welcome back I assume?


----------



## Goldie87

Nice pics, it’s good to see the old place appear again. There’s never been such a thing as a ‘Mental Asylum’ though


----------



## KPUrban_

Goldie87 said:


> Nice pics, it’s good to see the old place appear again. There’s never been such a thing as a ‘Mental Asylum’ though &#55357;&#56841;



Thanks a lot, it seems to have been a while.


----------



## Rubex

Nice to see it's still there and not looking much different! Nice report


----------



## KPUrban_

Rubex said:


> Nice to see it's still there and not looking much different! Nice report



Thanks. Looking at old reports the site looks almost the same.


----------



## Potter

Great to see this still exists. That corridor ceiling is great.


----------



## KPUrban_

Potter said:


> Great to see this still exists. That corridor ceiling is great.



Thanks. The ceiling looks as if there should have been something on it, like a sheet of plaster, its rather unusual.


----------



## Sectionate

mookster said:


> Damn, I thought this was long gone! Are there works taking place currently or has it all stopped again?



I thought exactly the same thing, might make a trip!

Also - Insane Asylum, or Mental Hospital. Never Mental Asylum


----------



## KPUrban_

Sectionate said:


> I thought exactly the same thing, might make a trip!
> 
> Also - Insane Asylum, or Mental Hospital. Never Mental Asylum



What's the difference between the two? I'm happy to change title of the report.


----------



## Catweazle64

The Victorians certainly knew how to build stuff.
Also found a link to this place and other asylums here:
St John's Hospital, Bracebridge Heath - County Asylums


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

KPUrbex said:


> Thanks. The ceiling looks as if there should have been something on it, like a sheet of plaster, its rather unusual.



No; there was nothing supposed to be attached to the patterned plaster work. These ceiling patterns were the first attempt at applying the Scientific Theory of the Transmission of Sound Waves to a Building - specifically long, echoing corridors. The hope was that the ridged ceiling would hinder or break up the sound patterns of the patient's screams and thus cut down on the 'noise'. Sadly a failure and only solved with the advent of the sound deadening fibre (acoustic) tile. The noise from these corridors would have been horrendous and very unsettling - a young woman from a monied family, who found herself unmarried and pregnant, quite often was shut away and hidden by her family in these places to save face and hide the shame. To me these places are always a reminder of horrendous pain and suffering and very little hope!


----------



## KPUrban_

Dirus_Strictus said:


> No; there was nothing supposed to be attached to the patterned plaster work. These ceiling patterns were the first attempt at applying the Scientific Theory of the Transmission of Sound Waves to a Building - specifically long, echoing corridors. The hope was that the ridged ceiling would hinder or break up the sound patterns of the patient's screams and thus cut down on the 'noise'. Sadly a failure and only solved with the advent of the sound deadening fibre (acoustic) tile. The noise from these corridors would have been horrendous and very unsettling - a young woman from a monied family, who found herself unmarried and pregnant, quite often was shut away and hidden by her family in these places to save face and hide the shame. To me these places are always a reminder of horrendous pain and suffering and very little hope!



on one had that's quite a nice bit of info on the other hand, rather unfortunate it ever had to happen.


----------



## The Wombat

As everyone else has said... Didn't expect to see this again!
Still one of my favourite UK explores

Excellent work


----------



## KPUrban_

The Wombat said:


> As everyone else has said... Didn't expect to see this again!
> Still one of my favourite UK explores
> 
> Excellent work



I appear to have surprised everyone with this. It's quite a unique explore, better than some other aslyums.


----------



## Morgus

this site is still undergoing further planning permission and was postponed until further notice early in 2018. All diggers, trucks and bricks in which they use to referb the whole complex are still there also.

I went the other week with two of my best friends as we are also keen urban explorers and we were upset to the max.

Not only were we worn out about having to try and find the one and only way in, but the first block we entered, was completely destroyed. Glass broken everywhere due to vandals and also up on to the first floor, the actual floor was sinking as felt as though if you were to use all your body weight to shimmy round the corners you were going to fall through.

The site is an absolute beautiful view, just a shame that a place like this is left to rot and turn in to a standing death trap rather than a free, abandoned museum...


----------



## KPUrban_

Morgus said:


> this site is still undergoing further planning permission and was postponed until further notice early in 2018. All diggers, trucks and bricks in which they use to referb the whole complex are still there also.
> 
> I went the other week with two of my best friends as we are also keen urban explorers and we were upset to the max.
> 
> Not only were we worn out about having to try and find the one and only way in, but the first block we entered, was completely destroyed. Glass broken everywhere due to vandals and also up on to the first floor, the actual floor was sinking as felt as though if you were to use all your body weight to shimmy round the corners you were going to fall through.
> 
> The site is an absolute beautiful view, just a shame that a place like this is left to rot and turn in to a standing death trap rather than a free, abandoned museum...



That place was a death trap when we went around, you just have to walk where you think is safe, I often try to find support beams and keep to them. The place is trashed, just have to search for the good bits.


----------



## WhiteStag13

Amazing photos! 

I intended to visit whilst attending Uni there but never found the time!

Nice to finally see some great quality photos of the place!


----------



## KPUrban_

WhiteStag13 said:


> Amazing photos!
> 
> I intended to visit whilst attending Uni there but never found the time!
> 
> Nice to finally see some great quality photos of the place!



Thanks a lot man, glad you like it!


----------



## Sectionate

KPUrbex said:


> What's the difference between the two? I'm happy to change title of the report.



#latereply

It's a semantics thing that a friend hammered into me early on when I was engrossed in the Asylums. 

The county asylums were originally named Lunatic Asylums, which literally translate as a a place of refuge/safety for people with unhealthy minds. I think this naming convention came from the 1818 County Asylums act, but i am not 100% certain of that. I think Insane Asylum is an American naming convention (my initial post was incorrect). Before the state provided county asylums after 1818, they were typically named as Madhouses or Retreats. 

The definition of a mental hospital is a place where where treatment is provided to the mentally unwell. Calling something a mental asylum would mean that someone is seeking refuge from their mind!

The naming convention was defined in the Mental Treatment Act of 1930 and Asylum was replaced with Mental Hospital. This reflects the changes in treatment and structure of the County Asylum system from the original act of 1818. After 1930, outpatient treatment was offered at all Asylums / Mental Hospitals. The institutions changed form being one of a refuge to one of treatments.

Phew, that was a little complex. I'll have to steal that and add it to my websites information!


----------



## KPUrban_

Sectionate said:


> #latereply
> 
> It's a semantics thing that a friend hammered into me early on when I was engrossed in the Asylums.
> 
> The county asylums were originally named Lunatic Asylums, which literally translate as a a place of refuge/safety for people with unhealthy minds. I think this naming convention came from the 1818 County Asylums act, but i am not 100% certain of that. I think Insane Asylum is an American naming convention (my initial post was incorrect). Before the state provided county asylums after 1818, they were typically named as Madhouses or Retreats.
> 
> The definition of a mental hospital is a place where where treatment is provided to the mentally unwell. Calling something a mental asylum would mean that someone is seeking refuge from their mind!
> 
> The naming convention was defined in the Mental Treatment Act of 1930 and Asylum was replace with Mental Hospital. This reflects the changes in treatment and structure of the County Asylum system from the original act of 1818. After 1930, outpatient treatment was offered at all Asylums / Mental Hospitals. The institutions changed form being one of a refuge to one of treatments.
> 
> Phew, that was a little complex. I'll have to steal that and add it to my websites information!



Ah I see. Nice little bit of info as well. Thanks!


----------



## Sectionate

No worries KP, was interesting to me digging up the information I had again. It has made me realised a page on my website needs updating


----------



## ravenwing93

Morgus said:


> this site is still undergoing further planning permission and was postponed until further notice early in 2018. All diggers, trucks and bricks in which they use to referb the whole complex are still there also.
> 
> I went the other week with two of my best friends as we are also keen urban explorers and we were upset to the max.
> 
> Not only were we worn out about having to try and find the one and only way in, but the first block we entered, was completely destroyed. Glass broken everywhere due to vandals and also up on to the first floor, the actual floor was sinking as felt as though if you were to use all your body weight to shimmy round the corners you were going to fall through.
> 
> The site is an absolute beautiful view, just a shame that a place like this is left to rot and turn in to a standing death trap rather than a free, abandoned museum...



I'm not sure why you were expecting it to be anything other than "destroyed"? It doesn't look any different than it did six years ago when I was last there!


----------

